# I first saw this years ago, but cannot find it now!



## SLK001 (Apr 14, 2011)

A while back, I saw an ad for a device that helped keep insects and gases from entering a building through pipe runs in a poured concrete slab. The device was a rubber isolator that slid over all plumbing runs that ran through the pour. It looked like a cross with a large vertical piece that was hollow, to allow it to be slipped over a pipe and the horizontal piece was a wide flange with a fatter edge so that It would embedded itself in the slab. Once the concrete cured, the resulting tight seal around the plumbing pipe and with the flange now embedded in the concrete would remove any easy entry point for "unwanteds".


I've looked and searched for this product, but I can't find out any information about a product like this.


I've attached two sketches of how I remember the device looked. It is made of some resilient material (rubber maybe?). The sketches that I included were made for a 2 1/2" pipe to give you some idea of its size - more sizes were available.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SLK001 said:


> A while back, I saw an ad for a device that helped keep insects and gases from entering a building through pipe runs in a poured concrete slab. The device was a rubber isolator that slid over all plumbing runs that ran through the pour. It looked like a cross with a large vertical piece that was hollow, to allow it to be slipped over a pipe and the horizontal piece was a wide flange with a fatter edge so that It would embedded itself in the slab. Once the concrete cured, the resulting tight seal around the plumbing pipe and with the flange now embedded in the concrete would remove any easy entry point for "unwanteds".
> 
> 
> I've looked and searched for this product, but I can't find out any information about a product like this.
> ...


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Sooo... Like a sleeve with a puddle flange and a link seal?

http://www.linkseal.com/htmlPages/base_cl.htm


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Sooo... Like a sleeve with a puddle flange and a link seal?
> 
> http://www.linkseal.com/htmlPages/base_cl.htm


You're good.

Really good.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> You're good.
> 
> Really good.


Hey... I'm only trying to help... Am I being naive?

Why you gotta be like that?!?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Hey... I'm only trying to help... Am I being naive?
> 
> Why you gotta be like that?!?


No. I meant it. I was thinking the very same thing you were.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Was on a job years ago when the M&E coordinator for the GC approached me and said he wanted puddle flanges seal welded to every single sleeve we were to put in (this number is in the thousands, that poor apprenti was on the hyd roll cutter for months). I pulled out my spec book and showed him where it stated that this was only called for in mech rooms and lab areas and that this task would amount to be a substantial extra.

I then thought to ask him why he felt this was necessary...

"... So they don't just fall out..."

FAIL!


----------

